# Basics for Beginners



## RomanOfSpain (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, I am totally new to FreeBSD, I have been wanting to learn it for a long time. I am starting to learn the shell but I want to know if there is a command that allows me to list all the utilities that I can use? Also is there a command I can type to load a default GUI? I am using FreeBSD for PowerPC on a Macbook G4. 

Thanks

Roman


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2020)

RomanOfSpain said:


> I am starting to learn the shell but I want to know if there is a command that allows me to list all the utilities that I can use?


Start by reading `man man` and work from there.

Also, don't forget to read our Handbook, it will probably answer a lot of your questions.



RomanOfSpain said:


> Also is there a command I can type to load a default GUI?


FreeBSD doesn't have a default GUI. You will need to install and configure one yourself, see the handbook: Chapter 5. The X Window System


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 9, 2020)

To add to SirDice's excellent advice: when you get to the handbook portion on installing software, suggest you use packages. You will see references to a "ports" system but that is a somewhat advanced topic that you may want to explore when you are familiar with the system. For now to learn, stick with packages. 

Also, take installing and running a GUI in small steps: get xorg running first, then decide which window manager or desktop environment you would like to use, and get that running successfully. If you then choose to use a login manager (xdm, sddm, etc), set that up last.

Doing the implementation of the GUI in small steps helps with troubleshooting if you have issues later.

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## tingo (Apr 9, 2020)

One big hurdle when learning new things is that you might not know what a "thing" is called in this new... something that you are learning. Try to search for things that do the same in some area you know, if that fails try a search on the internet, or ask in a forum.
In general (just adding to previous advice giving in this thread) if you are looking for commands, programs, functionality included with FreeBSD (the base operating system) or installed afterwards (packages or ports), try to use the apropos(1) command to find it.
Say you are looking for information about wireless (related to FreeBSD of course):
`apropos wireless`
will show you a list of man pages with the keyword "wireless" in them.

One set of man pages often overlooked by new users are the intro pages. simply do `apropos intro` to see what is available.
As the others have said: welcome and good luck!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> To add to SirDice's excellent advice: when you get to the handbook portion on installing software, suggest you use packages. You will see references to a "ports" system but that is a somewhat advanced topic that you may want to explore when you are familiar with the system. For now to learn, stick with packages.


Normally I would agree with this. But the OP is using PowerPC and there are no packages for that architecture (only for PowerPC64).


----------



## RomanOfSpain (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi everyone, thanks for your help. I am starting to get my head wrapped around Unix OS. It is basically a barebones operating system and I install the packages I want to make it do the things I want, so basically every install of Unix can be different. The shell allows me to write the commands to the packages with options and arguments to get the correct results. Does that sum it up?


----------



## RomanOfSpain (Apr 14, 2020)

If I can't get a GUI running on a PowerPC environment then I am not that bothered I am having loads of fun just learning this new system. If I get stuck more ( I am sure I will ) I will message here. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## balanga (Apr 14, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Normally I would agree with this. But the OP is using PowerPC and there are no packages for that architecture (only for PowerPC64).




Just made me wonder.... I have an old PowerPC based ThinkPad, maybe an 820. Is there any chance of getting FreeBSD installed on this?
It came with AIX installed.


----------



## tingo (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh... a real Unix laptop, I would want one of those. A potential problem could be if it uses a different platform than the other supported PowerPC machines. PowerPC has a few platforms in its history: PReP, CHRP, PAPR, and perhaps more. I think the ThinkPad 800 Series are PReP platform, but you better research and confirm yourself.

Anyway, if I had a PowerPC ThinkPad, I would try to install FreeBSD on it, just for fun. Just make sure you have a backup of that AIX drive, and know how to restore it.


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 15, 2020)

Do you still have the functioning AIX installation? I would save it. It is a rarity, and soon will be a fascinating historical artifact. There were relatively few laptops in the heyday of Unix (before Linux and Intel), among them the SparcBook,, the IBM PowerPC Thinkpads, and the Tadpole Alpha.


----------



## ist (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm also a beginner and going through `man hier` helped.


----------



## balanga (Apr 15, 2020)

ralphbsz said:


> Do you still have the functioning AIX installation?



The system came with AIX installed on it, but the last few times I tried booting it, it didn't let me login. Maybe I forgot the password...I bought it in 1998, so don't really know what I can expect from it. AIUI it uses a SCSI hard disk, and have no idea if I can get a replacement, if it has failed. It's probably around 20 years since I last hard it working.

I've just found a YouTube video which provides an excellent description of the system, so I'll definitely see if I can recover it when I get back home. That may be several months because of the ongoing pandemic which seems to have stopped all foreign travel.

As far a functioning AIX installation, I did manage to install AIX v1.3 on an IBM PS/2 Model 80 at one point, and I believe you can still download it (on floppies) from a particular web site if you have such a system hanging around .


----------

